# Time's Running Out



## Preacherned (Oct 27, 2006)

We're off to Spain on 19th January. Anyone recommend a site on the Costa Del Sol? We're thinking of spending 4 weeks on a site. We might tour if we can't find a suitable site.

Times running out so any help will be very much appreciated.
God bless.

PreacherNed :angel9:


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*site info*

Try : laguna playa :at Torre del mar its between nerja and malaga. its our coastal town. Its modern Its clean/safe and above all a working Spanish town. lots of europeans now wintering here,4km prom. we have a great bus service ? all new and cheap! you can get to malaga 2.60€ /granada/ seville . dont forget it is winter so bring some warm clothes?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here
chapter


----------



## GreyGypsies (Dec 14, 2007)

I would definitely recommend El Cantal in Mojacar. It's on the seafront with a tunnel direct from the site onto the beach and within easy reach of shops, restaurants etc etc. It's a bit rough and ready but loads of space and Wifi if needed


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi, I thought I'd read or heard somewhere that El Cantal in Mojacar had closed due to urbanizacion?
saluti,
eddied


----------

